# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > iPod/MP3/MP4/Φορητές Συσκευές > [Φορητό Ραδιόφωνο] SONY CFS-9000 ΡΑΔΙΟΚΑΣΕΤΟΦΩΝΟ

## hellenic vanagon

Δεκαετίας '80 και γλυκοκέλαδο.

Χρησιμοποιείται μόνο για ράδιο fm πλέον.

Άρχισε να τρεμοπαίζει το κόκκινο λεντάκι "power on" και να βγάζει θόρυβο στα μεγάφωνα. Παρουσίασε αδυναμία λειτουργίας.

Επισκευή:

Oι πλατίνες στον διακόπτη on/off, του ρεύματος, ήθελαν καθάρισμα.

Χρειάστηκε και ευθυγράμμιση του ελάσματος της μιας πλατίνας.

Επίσης μία μικρή τάνυση του ελατηρίου ώστε να αυξηθεί η πίεση στον οπλισμό, βοήθησε στο να μετατεθεί στο απώτερο μέλλον η επανάκαμψη του προβλήματος.

----------

angel_grig (09-03-14)

----------


## xsterg

εχεις ακομη και το κουτι του? ειναι απο τα αντικειμενα που το 80 μπορει να κοστιζαν παραπανω απο τον μεσο μηνιαιο μισθο ενος δημοσιου υπαλληλου. σαν να λεμε σε σημερινα χρηματα 1000€.

----------


## hellenic vanagon

> εχεις ακομη και το κουτι του? ειναι απο τα αντικειμενα που το 80 μπορει να κοστιζαν παραπανω απο τον μεσο μηνιαιο μισθο ενος δημοσιου υπαλληλου. σαν να λεμε σε σημερινα χρηματα 1000€.


Δυστυχώς όχι. (Δεύτερο χέρι).

Λείπει και η χειρολαβή που φαίνεται στην φωτό, (το συγκεκριμένο είναι φωτό internet), και έχει αντικατασταθεί με ιμάντα γκρι από SAMSONITE που του ταίριαξε απόλυτα και εμφανισιακά και χρηστικά.

Πάντως, στις χαμηλές στάθμες που το χρησιμοποιώ, παίζει πολύ ευχάριστα και σωστά, ενώ έχει, πραγματικά, ασυνήθιστη εμφάνιση και βαριά, και ποιοτικά και σε...βάρος, κατασκευή.

Δεν το ήξερα πως ήταν τόσο ακριβό.

----------


## hellenic vanagon

Να πω, στηρίζοντας τα περί ποιοτικής κατασκευής, πως στα αποσπώμενα ηχεία, με τα επαναστατικά τετράγωνα μιντ/γούφερ, εσωτερικά, υπάρχει μεταλλικός σύνδεσμος των αντικρυστών τοιχωμάτων, για εξάλειψη των συντονισμών!

Το πλαστικό τους, από την άλλη, είναι...SONY και όχι κάποιο συνηθισμένο λεπτό και εύθραυστο.

----------


## xsterg

νομισα οτι η φωτογραφια οτι ηταν απο το δικο σου μηχανημα. 
τα τετραγωνα μεγαφωνα που βλεπεις δεν ειναι... τετραγωνα. αν βγαλεις το πλαστικο της προσοψης θα δεις οτι ειναι κανονικα κυκλικα ηχεια. απλα ηταν θεμα εμφανισης να βαζουν το τετραγωνο καλυμα.

----------


## hellenic vanagon

> νομισα οτι η φωτογραφια οτι ηταν απο το δικο σου μηχανημα. 
> τα τετραγωνα μεγαφωνα που βλεπεις δεν ειναι... τετραγωνα. αν βγαλεις το πλαστικο της προσοψης θα δεις οτι ειναι κανονικα κυκλικα ηχεια. απλα ηταν θεμα εμφανισης να βαζουν το τετραγωνο καλυμα.


Έχεις 50% δίκιο!

Το έχω ανοίξει για service και είδα τα εξής:

Τα μεν μιντ/γούφερ είναι τετράγωνα, μα εντελώς όμως, τα δε τουήτερ είναι στρογγυλά με τετράγωνα καλύμματα. 

Το τετράγωνο σχήμα επιτρέπει, με τον ίδιο όγκο, την καλύτερη απόδοση, γιατί, αν και  καταλαμβάνει τον ίδιο όγκο, μετακινεί μεγαλύτερες ποσότητες αέρα.

Βέβαια, η λύση έχει και τα μειονέκτηματα της και έτσι δεν επικράτησε.

----------


## xsterg

τετραγωνο μεγαφωνο δεν εχω δει ποτε μου. κιας ασχολουμαι τοσα χρονια με τα ηλεκτρονικα και τον ηχο!!!

----------


## hellenic vanagon

> τετραγωνο μεγαφωνο δεν εχω δει ποτε μου. κιας ασχολουμαι τοσα χρονια με τα ηλεκτρονικα και τον ηχο!!!


Eδώ θα δεις πολλά:

*SONY APM (=ACCURATE PISTONIC MOTION)
**

http://homepage2.nifty.com/k-ooki/apm/photo.htm
*

----------

